# I know, I know...Another question on 3D Embroidery...



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All - 

I am doing my first 3D puff design on a cap and of course ran into birdsnesting once it got to the fill stitching across the top of the foam...I am using a 75/11 needle and slowed my machine down to 500 spm...Should I change either of these? Also, I don't have a limitless supply of caps to practice on - so should I just use regular fabric with cutaway backing to run samples while I try and figure it all out? Any advice would be so greatly appreciated 

~Sydney


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

PM your design to me and I will take a look at it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We like to use an 80/12 titanium coated with puff but the 75/11 should work. The bird nesting is probably happening because the hat is flexing too much or your sewing too close to the bill with too many stitches. 

Try it on a flat first and if that works try adjusting your design.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sydney, Were you using tatami stitches on top of the foam?

You are suppose to do all the flat bits first then do the foam last.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep practicing on caps, something that works on flat might not work on caps later.
75/11 needles is what I use too, two or even three layers of cap backing.
There might be an issues with the design.
Sew puff last.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

The embroidery is all puff in the design - it is just a really simple TX. And it is all satin stitching on top of the foam - no tatami. I had my digitizers do the design, I did not do it myself. I wish there was some way to post it so someone could take a look at it.


----------

